# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Mitkä mietteet kuskilla, kun ajossa jouluna?

## ViviP

Siinähän se kysymys tulikin jo otsikossa. Vaikka työssä onkin taukoa aattoiltana ja seuraavana päivänä, voisin kuvitella että ratin takana on joulun aikaan ihan erilaista kuin muulloin, jotenkin käsittämättöän seesteistä. Monessa työpaikassa, esim. sairaalassa, näin ainakin on. Vai harmittaako vaan ajaa melko tyhjiä autoja ja olla pois perheen parista? Lisäänkö pahaa mieltä, jos toivotan kuskille hyvää joulua joulunaikaan?

----------


## Samppa

Olen joitakin Jouluaattoja ollut töissä sekä kaupunki- että pikavuoroliikenteessä. Ei harmittanut, asiakkaat olivat hyväntuulisia, jotenkin rauhallinen olo oli itselläkin. Sitäpaitsi tiesinhän työvuoroni hyvissä ajoin.
No joo, olin silloin perheetön poikamies ja jostain syystä Juhannusaatoksi sattuvat työvuorot harmittivat silloin kovasti :Laughing:

----------


## antti

katsopas (AKT:n) TES:iä, paljonko joulupäivänä maksetaan, ainakaan meikäläistä ei tarvitsisi  sen enempää motivoida. Joskus nuorena ajoin jouluyönä taksiakin, ja oli vuoden paras riksapäivä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Eipä tuossa ihmeemmin mitään erityistä(ainakaan negatiivistä) fiilistä ole vaikka olenkin jouluaattona töissä. Työvuoro alkaa 0930 ja päättyy 2005. Päivähän se on muiden joukossa...

----------


## kemkim

Maahanmuuttajat varmasti ahkeroivat jouluna mielellään hyvällä palkalla, koska he eivät vietä joulua  :Smile:

----------


## a__m

Varo sanojasi, kemkim, kohta viherstalinstit hyökkäävät! Kaipa niitä kristittyjäkin maahanmuuttajia on olemassa...

----------


## karihoo

Eipä tuossa ihmeempää hässäkkää tai seesteisyyttä ilmennyt; töissä (linja-ajossa) olin aattona, tapanina ja tänään lauantaina. Tänään pääsin erityisen mukavan (kunnostetun) Scania-Scalan puikkoihin (HELB 310) ihan sattumalta autonvaihdon myötä ja vaikka tuolla toisessa ketjussa tulikin kehuttua uunituoreen Scanian vaihteistoa niin tämä yksilö kyllä hakkaa ajo- ja matkustusmukavuudessa senkin mennentullen.

----------

